# Nice Christmas present............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

One of the deacons at my church recently advised me he is getting an M1 Rifle for Christmas.

Its one of those through the CMP, reconditioned, and original .30 caliber, not rechamber to 7.62mm.

Though I hated carrying one, I loved the M1. Never saw folks' objection to the en-bloc clip. I could reload, and so could most of the men in my outfit, faster with those clips than any box magazine.

As to someone hearing the "ping" of an ejected clip, nobody noticed another ringing in the ears.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. I like some of the Springfield ones they sell - but when U get all the bells and whistles, they get expensive.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Kewl. I like some of the Springfield ones they sell - but when U get all the bells and whistles, they get expensive.


The only bells and whistles I ever saw on an M1 was the grenade launcher or bayonet.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They have pictiny rails, special sights, all sorts of other stuff U can get now. Check out the springfield website.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> They have pictiny rails, special sights, all sorts of other stuff U can get now. Check out the springfield website.


You're thinking of the M1A(M14).

Totally different rifle. Bob Wright is talking about the M1 Garand. It's of a rare breed. That is, a semi-auto battle rifle that's chambered for _the_ American cartridge. The 'ol .30-06 Springfield. It's shameful that anyone would chamber it in the .308 Winchester. The M1 has always been out of my price range. The new Springfield Armory(in name only) makes new M1 Garands, in .30-06 Springfield and .308 Winchester in the traditional set-up. Tacticool rails and synthetic stocks need not apply here.
http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-rifles-m1-garand.shtml


----------

